# Healthy Goats



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We should start remembering to do this once in a while. It gets to where new members tend to think that all our goats are always sick. Of course, they can't know that out of the more than 5000 members on this site, very few of the goats really are sick at any given time. 

I suggest that we all share pictures of our healthy goats, just for fun and to prove that they can be kept healthy and happy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are my girls and wethers.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! Here are some of my healthy goats  These are some older pics.(Buck with the horns was traded so he isn't here anymore)..but as I was going through them, I realized I really need some updated pictures! But they are all in good shape now too 
I'll have to find time to get more recent pictures :/


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a great idea, here's my crew.

The girls:








The little boys:








The big man!:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love your goats Critter Carnival!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Love your goats Critter Carnival!


Thank you, you've got a bunch of cuties too!! :hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tookie

Here is some of my herd! 
Most the time we have no problems at all, it's just we only post when we have a problem haha








Charlotte and tookie








Daisy








Hannah








Sweetie








Mr. Grey


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here are a few of my crew...too many to post them all ;-)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Good idea for a thread! Here are some of mine.

Bella with her first kids (Goliath guarding)








Fox calling for the girls








Trudy pigging out






















Pebbles with her mom Fancy (black doe)








Jasper begging for treats








Trudy and Vixen almost kissing lol








Fancy getting too close to the camera








The gang rubbing their heads on a bush








***These are old photos and you might see some copper deficiency in a few of them but other than that they are very healthy.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

goathiker said:


> We should start remembering to do this once in a while. It gets to where new members tend to think that all our goats are always sick. Of course, they can't know that out of the more than 5000 members on this site, very few of the goats really are sick at any given time.
> 
> I suggest that we all share pictures of our healthy goats, just for fun and to prove that they can be kept healthy and happy.


What a fabulous idea!!!:applaud:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very good idea! I laugh because I got on here a lot before I brought my goats home, and let me tell you I became a bit paranoid. I was sure something terrible would happen to the goats when I brought them home. I was preparing for the most complicated kidding in history to take place (I purchased a bred doe that was due). I drove myself nuts with worry. In reality, everything has been pretty great. It's nice to know that if you need help you can always find it here. I love thegoatspot! 







Here is Sugar with her twins Samson(black white) and Delilah(brown and white) Spring 2015 kids.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

We have also been blessed with our healthy goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So many awesome goats!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

A couple shots of my Guernseys, for some reason all I could find at the moment. Great idea by the way!


----------



## GoatCrazy86 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here are my two wethers...Turbo and Scooby  I've never had any health issues... knock on wood :nice thread:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are my goats. Mocha is my hard keeper but I think I finally got it all figured out. Annie is still nursing her almost 6 month old twins.


----------



## bongogramma (Feb 8, 2015)

I want to show you my girls.


----------



## bongogramma (Feb 8, 2015)

bongogramma said:


> I want to show you my girls.


Top picture is KK. My first goat.
Second picture is Millie & her baby girl, Junebug.
Last one is my husband holding Liberty, & kissing Junebug. I love this one!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How about a Halloween photoshoot? :laugh:

I remember being pretty intimidated when I first started out, seeing everything that could go wrong. Health hiccups are a part of any species, but once you get the basics down it gets easier and easier ... and most of the time they are healthy and fat.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

heres some of our girls


----------



## bongogramma (Feb 8, 2015)

Cuties!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is the best thread ever :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of my goats  Taken today.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great idea Goathiker Nice looking goats all around.... Here are some of mine


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Olivia and Holly ...my husbands Boer goat starter herd..growing fast!!


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Great thread!!

I just ran out and snapped a couple pictures, in an effort to get some "critique" pics. My girls are totally healthy! The first few weeks were stressful, as they were copper deficient and had worms, but we're figuring it out!


They're twin sisters, but I think you can tell which one is a little glutton...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of our Boers.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

packhillboers said:


> Some of our Boers.


I'll take the red one, thank you :shades:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hah.. the Red one is our wether and he is a very sweet goat. I've heard people say that their wethers act just like the does. Well... not true here. He is very much different. He is not moody. He is more independent, thinks differently than they do and plays differently. He is very... 'boyish' -he's just not bucky. Sometimes I think he just doesnt understand all the does and needs a break from their moodiness. Such a funny goat. He's a great pet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wethers ARE different. Mine is in with a group of doelings right now. He's struttin' his stuff all proud of of his herd while the buck on the otherside of the fence is all envious and ignoring his doe wanting all the doelings instead :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ 

I find wethers different too...my wethers with horns are terrible about whacking and trying to destroy all the "vicious fencing "and everything else they can reach.:lol: The girls are nowhere near as bad.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Enjoying all the pics!!! here are some of mine - the bigger ones are all yearlings, the two smaller just turned 5 months. Thought I'd snap a few before the winter hair took over!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww, great idea for a thread, and such nice pictures from everyone. 

Here are a few of mine. The little babies are 6 months old now, but still just as healthy. Too big for my daughter to share her toys with anymore though. The brown one has gained weight and shine as well (I had only had her a few months when these photos were taken).


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

What a great thread! 

Here are a few of my healthy goats: 

First in line is Petunia at the CDGA Harvest show in September. This little gal was a yearling first freshener in June 2014, but she milked all the way through to this year and took Reserve Champion Recorded Grade at the show. I'm only just now drying her up at almost 500 days lactation. She kept condition beautifully all the year round. Couldn't be more proud!

Next we've got Petunia's yearling half-brother Finn posing for the camera on a recent pack trip. 

And finally, we have Petunia's yearling son Sputnik showing off his budding pack skills.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice goats Damfino


----------

